
Show HN: Predicting Skeletal Age - cicero19
http://16bit.ai/bone-age
======
KP17
Really appreciated the blog post going in detail on how someone in clinical
practice thinkS through deep learning problem.

[http://16bit.ai/blog/ml-and-future-of-radiology](http://16bit.ai/blog/ml-and-
future-of-radiology)

